# Suggestions for a Dehumidifier?



## MercyEternity (Aug 28, 2008)

I have read some articles on silica gel and also a crystal that painter's use to remove moisture.

Does anyone have experience with this or any creations?


----------



## frankcosta1 (Aug 28, 2008)

MercyEternity said:
			
		

> I have read some articles on silica gel and also a crystal that painter's use to remove moisture.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this or any creations?


 

Wow....I was having this same thought last night but fell asleep before I could post the question.:holysheep:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 28, 2008)

*I use it in gun cabinets, works good for enclosed areas

  for a grow, the best thing is airflow, moisture is heavier and exhausting from ground level may be needed to lower rh.  covering containers so as to control evaporation is a good thing :farm:*


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 28, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I use it in gun cabinets, works good for enclosed areas*
> 
> _*for a grow, the best thing is airflow, moisture is heavier and exhausting from ground level may be needed to lower rh. covering containers so as to control evaporation is a good thing :farm:*_


 
I don't know about gun cabinets but I was just talking about a small indiscreet area. Even the back porch or the garage. Yes there can be as much airflow as possibly achieved but there will be humidity from the moisture of the soil. I don't see how that can be completely controlled but I was looking for something temporary that works to absorb at least 10 percent.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 28, 2008)

frankcosta1 said:
			
		

> Wow....I was having this same thought last night but fell asleep before I could post the question.:holysheep:


 
It was telepathy! I guess you have the same worry. I have read that people use some stuff you can get from the hardware store that absorbs the moisture but it has to be replaced often. It should be rather inexpensive. Humidity can ruin just about anything including natural building materials.


----------

